# Catchall Domain



## Spacefunchat (16. September 2003)

Ich hätte da mal eine Frage. Es gibt doch Webmailscripts z.b B1G mit dem man sogar via Catchall x-beliebig viele E-Mail Accounts anlegen kann. Gibt es ein Script, mit dem es auch möglich ist, Subdomains anzulegen? Wäre echt klasse, wenn Ihr ne gute Antwort parat hättet.

mfg Marco


----------



## Standbye (16. September 2003)

Ein * in deinen NS-Zone und dsa Problem ist gegessen.

Bzw wenn du das als vhosts machen willst geht auch ein *.xxx.de beim Alias


----------



## Spacefunchat (16. September 2003)

Also, wenn du mir das nochmal auf deutsch für Doofe erzählen könntest,
dann wäre ich dir sehr sehr dankbar. Weil ich bin noch nicht sssssoooo lange im allgemeinen dabei

mfg Blade


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2003)

Gnargh...

Wenn der Server einen eigenen DNS-Server hat, gibt es Donfigurationsdateien die alle (Subdomain-)Einträge enthalten.  Das sieht z. B. so aus:


```
$TTL 1W 
@ IN SOA ns root ( 
2003022501 ; serial 
8H ; refresh 
2H ; retry 
1W ; expiry 
11h) ; minimum 

        IN      NS      ns 
        IN      NS      ns.schlund.de. 
        IN      MX      80 mail 

        IN      A       217.160.xyz.abc 
        IN      MX      80 mail 

*       IN      A       217.160.xyz.abc 
        IN      MX      80 mail 

ns      IN      A       217.160.xyz.abc 
; Fuer die Subdomain NS wird kein MX Eintrag angelegt ! 

mail    IN      A       217.160.xyz.abc 
        IN      MX      80 mail
```
(Quelle: http://www.debianhowto.de  ///  BIND)


So müßte theoretisch jede beliebige Subdomain funktionieren


----------



## Spacefunchat (16. September 2003)

Hmm, so umständlich meine ich das eigentlich nicht. Ich wollte es so machen. Mit einem Script, von mir aus nen PHP Script oder so usern eine x-beliebige Subdomain "z.b alias.mg-portal.de" anbieten, die dann wiederum zu eine andere Domain umgeleitet werden kann. Joa, sowas suche ich


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2003)

http://www.php-welt.net/script-archiv-ansehen.php?cat=PHP&untercat=Subdomains

Nur ohne aktive Wildcards werden die nicht laufen.


----------



## Spacefunchat (17. September 2003)

Na hab ich ein glück. Wildcards hab ich *g* Danke für den Tipp 

mfg Marco


----------

